# Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK?



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

Good morning,
I need to replace my OEM Calipers and I wanted to know which brand to get. I have done some research and found the following. Also I dont want to go larger and I already have the TT setup. I cant go bigger because I want to run my OEM 16 inch rims in the winter. I need to replace my calipers because one bleeder nipple is rusted and with 130k miles on them, I think they are shot. Pads also seem to be wearing uneven. 
ECS - http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...Front/
New OEM are $100 each.
Rebuilds are $116 each, with a $55 Core Charge ($61 Each After Core Charge)
German Auto Parts - http://www.germanautoparts.com.../43/9
New are $109 each.
Parts4VWs - http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...5124X
Rebuilds - $145 with a $85 Core Charge ($60 Each After Core Charge)


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (VWGolfA4)*

rebuild them yourself, all it is a seal and that rubber boot you see thats it. rebuild kit is prolly around $10 per side.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (VWGolfA4)*

Buy a seal kit for less than $7 (includes the dust boots and piston seals for two calipers) from autohausaz.com, install it yourself, and save a bunch of money.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (germancarnut51)*

What about the bleeder nipple? That is rusted shut. Can those be replaced as well?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (VWGolfA4)*

By rusted shut, if you plugged up, you can buy a new one for $3-$4, or clean yours out.
Before you take any parts off the car, make sure that the bleed valves will unscrew before you take the calipers off the car (you may need brake fluid pressure before you start taking the brakes apart).
If a bleed valve is rusted in, use a toothbrush and PB Blaster to get all the debris off of it, then keep it wet with PB Blaster for a day, before trying to unscrew it with a flare nut wrench, 6-point socket, or vicegrips. DO NOT TRY TO LOOSEN WITH PLIERS OR A STANDARD WRENCH.
Once you have it out, if it's all chewed up, take it to the VW Dealer, or a good parts store, and get an exact match for it. If the threaded part is crushed from over tightening (the drain hole comes out at the bottom in the threaded part, and the hole should be round or close to round, if crushed closed, you'll need to replace it, ovaled hole is a judgement call). If it's reusable, you can stick a wire down through the hole in it to clean the drain out. You should be able to see light through the drain hole. If you can't then you can screw the bleed valve back in partway, like you're going to bleed the brakes. Attach a hose to the bleed valve, and step on the brakes, HARD, using the brake system hydraulic pressure to blow out the plug.
The pistons move very easily if the calipers are in good shape and you can use a bicycle pump to provide air pressure to blow the pistons out. Remove the calipers from the car, leaving the pads on the calipers. Put a towel or rag inbetween the brake pads lightly. Hold the output end of the bicycle pump up against the hole in the caliper where the hose screws in, and pump gently. The piston/s will move out, remove one brake pad, pump again, and then the other brake pad, and pump again, and the piston will come out. DO NOT PUMP HARD WITHOUT THE RAG IN THERE, THE PISTON/S WITH EXPLODE OUT OF THE CALIPER AND DROP ON THE FLOOR OR HIT SOMEONE.
If the bleeder valve is broken off inside the caliper, or the piston/s are seized into the cylinder/s, and you can't get it out, or you pop the piston out and the cylinder walls are pitted from top to bottom, then it's time to get a rebuilt caliper.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (germancarnut51)*

I used air pressure to blow the piston, damn thing shot out like a rocket. lucky I only ended up with a black nail!








I couldnt remember who had the damn rebuild kit, thanks im gonna need that for those calipers I got.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_... DO NOT PUMP HARD WITHOUT THE RAG IN THERE, THE PISTON/S WITH EXPLODE OUT OF THE CALIPER AND DROP ON THE FLOOR OR HIT SOMEONE... 



_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_I used air pressure to blow the piston, damn thing shot out like a rocket. lucky I only ended up with a black nail!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (VWGolfA4)*

Have you called any local parts suppliers? They might be cheaper yet, and you wouldn't have to pay shipping.
Pretty much all calipers you can buy are remanufactured. The dealership may have new ones, but I've generally had pretty good experiences with reman'd ones.
Or, if you can find a rebuild kit, you can try rebuilding them yourself...but if the bleeder breaks off in the hole, or if threads are stripped for the bleeder, you're probably better off just replacing it.
If your only problem is a bleeder that won't turn, that is fixed easily enough with some PB blaster or maybe some light heat (with the hose removed)


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Best OEM Brake Calipers? Are Rebuilds OK? (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










wasnt that funny when it happend. might have been funny to watch it tho' me jumping around the garage and cusing every damn thing I could remember.


----------

